# Slapping and popping



## GatodeCafe (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright, bassists. So I've been trying to get into slapping and popping and please just allow me to point out the fact that holy shit this job is underrated sometimes. I've been working on tommy the cat but I've got a feeling I don't quite have the fundamentals down pat.

So, bassists! How did you start your journey to funkytown, and how cool is it to live there?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 22, 2010)

I much prefer fingerstyle, but I can slap pretty decently. When I was learning, I found it was almost an entirely different instrument. Practice is an absolute must, since you're relearning basic technique. All the proper form for traditional bass playing goes out the window in terms of your strumming hand. Also, composing slap lines is way different, since you're leaning much closer to percussion than a rhythmic string instrument. 

Once you've got your basic technique down, it's just a TON of practice to build speed. I've also found hammeron/pulloffs to be much more important in slap lines, to get the super speedy sound that most slap bassists have. Oh, and be prepared for a new set of callouses.


----------



## Bando (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm actually wanting to learn bass from my friend, who's pretty good at soaping and popping. I'll have to ask him how he does it, I know he learned from a friend of his who was some kind of bass prodigy.


----------



## )X( (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't slap very often and I am not 'good' at it either. It's on my list of 'Things to learn/improve soon... Eventually'. But I did, and still do, take the time to learn the fundamentals and techniques of it. Part of being a musician is being versatile. Slap and pop is just another technique to expand my horizon.

It's pretty common that I'll be jamming with a guitarist and break into a very basic slap line, and things just take off. The percussive value of slap is very handy. Also, there is more use to slap than just funk and jazz, ever heard a metal song with slap? It can sound pretty damn good.


----------

